# snow country ridge vent on 2:12 pitch roof



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

It's steep enough on the front side. If he only cuts out the sheathing on that side, it should be fine. Won't vent quite as well,but will still work.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I agree with See you, but it can still be problematic if wind driven rain is blown from the back side. Also snow sitting atop the vent may be a problem. I personally would not have installed the ridge vent and would have installed two-way breather vents designed for use with a flat roof on the rear flat roof.


----------



## longspur (Nov 1, 2011)

fxtm said:


> I had whole roof replaced in the summer with Cobra snow country ridge vent installed. I knew the back of my house (2nd floor) has low-slope but did not know how much low. After the ridge vent was installed, we had quite some wind driven rains and I started to worry about the ridge vent. I final got up to the roof and measured the slope, it is 2:12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the roofer installed it on by his recommedation and your pitch is 2 12 and the manufacturer says minium 3 12, he installed the wrong product for your roof. Get the right product installed


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

longspur said:


> If the roofer installed it on by his recommedation and your pitch is 2 12 and the manufacturer says minium 3 12, he installed the wrong product for your roof. *Get the right product installed*


I'm not aware of any "right" ridgevent product that is rated for less than 3/12.


----------

